# Artificials for tossing in the surf?



## s1rGr1nG0 (Oct 6, 2015)

We'll be headed over from Houston this weekend. Our hotel is a short walk to the beach. I plan on hitting the surf right before sun up every morning! :thumbup:

What baits can I toss in hopes of catching something? Topwaters? Soft plastics (Gulp or others)? Gold spoon? Rat-L-Trap?

All of the above??

The family and I are stoked about the trip and we can't seem to shut up about it! LOL

Thanks guys!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

All of the above. Spoons seem to be doing great, but I'd also recommend a fluke on a Jig head for jacks and reds.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Where -bout will you be staying? Florida? ...Perdido Key? ...Orange Beach? A newer, now popular couple artificial along the Alabama Coast in the early morning surf are Tsunami soft baits and Unfair Lures Rip-N-Slash. You can catch everything from ladyfish, trout, flounder, and bluefish. 
Good luck- and tight lines


----------



## s1rGr1nG0 (Oct 6, 2015)

NKlamerus said:


> All of the above. Spoons seem to be doing great, but I'd also recommend a fluke on a Jig head for jacks and reds.


Great, thanks for the reply!
A fluke, is that anything like a sand eel? I was looking through my soft plastics, (for which I have a ton!), and not sure if I have any flukes. Got plenty of paddle tails, shrimp, and sand eels though.


----------



## s1rGr1nG0 (Oct 6, 2015)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Where -bout will you be staying? Florida? ...Perdido Key? ...Orange Beach? A newer, now popular couple artificial along the Alabama Coast in the early morning surf are Tsunami soft baits and Unfair Lures Rip-N-Slash. You can catch everything from ladyfish, trout, flounder, and bluefish.
> Good luck- and tight lines


We are actually over in Miramar at the Embassy Suites.
I'll look up those baits and see if they have any local. If not then I'll definitely stop someplace when I get there!

Thanks!


----------



## s1rGr1nG0 (Oct 6, 2015)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Where -bout will you be staying? Florida? ...Perdido Key? ...Orange Beach? A newer, now popular couple artificial along the Alabama Coast in the early morning surf are Tsunami soft baits and Unfair Lures Rip-N-Slash. You can catch everything from ladyfish, trout, flounder, and bluefish.
> Good luck- and tight lines


Also, one other question. What about colors? I know here in Texas with our chocolate milk colored water we would probably use different colors than what you guys use in the "gin clear" water! :thumbsup:


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

s1rGr1nG0 said:


> Great, thanks for the reply!
> A fluke, is that anything like a sand eel? I was looking through my soft plastics, (for which I have a ton!), and not sure if I have any flukes. Got plenty of paddle tails, shrimp, and sand eels though.


I think a paddle tail will also work. Flukes as in a Zoom Super Fluke. They resemble a dying fish as apposed to as paddle tail mimicking a slightly healthier one lol 

As far as color I have a hard time finding something better than pearl/White and a hint of chartreuse


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

s1rGr1nG0 said:


> Also, one other question. What about colors? I know here in Texas with our chocolate milk colored water we would probably use different colors than what you guys use in the "gin clear" water! :thumbsup:


No problem- those baits should be available at nearly every bait/tackle shop in Florida! Lol. The rip-n-slash should do well in the "shad" pattern, and the Tsunami (a paddle tail soft plastic) in chartreuse or white- and if fishing clear water, definitely consider a flourocrbon leader. FYI- the Tsunami are already rigged with hooks- ready to go. Handy if you are traveling lite, walking down the beach. 
Not as many trout in the surf over that way- but plenty of the others to target. And if shopping a "locally owned shop"- ask the guys there about successful artificials- they are usually a good source of local information.
I'm sure you must already know the "surf fishing drill"- looking for breaks and troughs between sandbars, etc.
I usually also keep a silver spoon handy (between a 2 oz is good, a 3 oz for heavier rods), and if given the opportunity to do so, try a pompano rig with some fresh pieces of shrimp. 

The nice thing is after your trip you'll have a couple new baits to try out back home! 
Good luck- and don't forget to leave us a report on your fishing exploits!


----------



## s1rGr1nG0 (Oct 6, 2015)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> No problem- those baits should be available at nearly every bait/tackle shop in Florida! Lol. The rip-n-slash should do well in the "shad" pattern, and the Tsunami (a paddle tail soft plastic) in chartreuse or white- and if fishing clear water, definitely consider a flourocrbon leader. FYI- the Tsunami are already rigged with hooks- ready to go. Handy if you are traveling lite, walking down the beach.
> Not as many trout in the surf over that way- but plenty of the others to target. And if shopping a "locally owned shop"- ask the guys there about successful artificials- they are usually a good source of local information.
> I'm sure you must already know the "surf fishing drill"- looking for breaks and troughs between sandbars, etc.
> I usually also keep a silver spoon handy (between a 2 oz is good, a 3 oz for heavier rods), and if given the opportunity to do so, try a pompano rig with some fresh pieces of shrimp.
> ...


 Thanks again! In reference to the spoons, I have a few gold spoons so I guess I need to pick up a couple silver as well. I also have some 55lb flouro I'll tie on to the end for a shock leader.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Sounds good. The 55# leader sounds kinda heavy to me... I normally don't go heavier than 30# for snook down south, maybe 20# inshore... Depends on how leader shy the fish are. Glad we could help.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah I personally wouldn't throw 55, 20 flouro should be fine 

If you keep losing them to Spanish then use a foot or so of 55#, but find the other fish first!


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

One other suggestion is Docs Goofy Jigs (or clones). I find the yellow and white, or pink and white, with the fly, are very productive for just about anything you find in the surf. Good luck!


----------



## meaux fishing (Aug 6, 2012)

In clear water I like opening night and glow plastics.


----------

